# Need All Over Print Platen



## arkayllb (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi guys, we have an upcoming order for a pretty high volume of all over print (seam to seam printing). We have the platen (one set for S-M, a second set for L-XL) with removable brackets so we can go from one set to another (the S-M set to the L-XL). These are platen/pallets I inherited when I took over this business two years ago. I want to use these pallets I have but they will need some custom modifications (specifically better, more solid attachment of brackets to platen/pallet) before I can really test them under flash cures. The existing setup warped and bent (1/2" plywood sandwiched between two thin layers of aluminum). 

However, I am looking for two set of platen/pallets in case these don't work. 

Can anyone recommend a pallet manufacturer or if you know of any sets for sale used. I need two sets 14 pallets (12 colour/14 head machine) - or 28 platen/pallets total. Ideally, one set for S-M (14 pcs) and another set for L-XL (14 pcs). It is important that the pallets can accommodate shoulder slope of T shirts. Sleeve extensions would be a bonus (I have seen online that Action Engineering has an interesting swivelling mechanism for sleeves). 

We plan on contacting Action right away, but if anyone can help in any way, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## promotionsonline (Aug 27, 2014)

Hai guys,
Very nice and if anybody want these printed type t-shirts enters the promotionals market.
Thank u.


----------

